# números arábicos [ arábigos ] / cardinales



## Diddy

Hola forum,

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre los números arábicos y los números cardinales?

Según sé los cardinales son: 1,2,3,4,.....
y los arábicos..... ¿también?

Gracias,


----------



## flljob

Arábi*g*os se refiere a la manera de escribir los números.

Arábigo = 2 
Romano = II
Maya = • •

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

*Numeración decimal o arábiga:*

*1. *f. Sistema, hoy universal, que con el valor absoluto y la posición relativa de los diez signos* introducidos por los árabes en Europa puede expresar cualquier cantidad.

*1.2.3.4.5.6.7.8.9.0.

Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

Yo me quedé en arábico. No sabía que la palabra estaba en desuso. Aunque de hecho no uso la palabra, yo llamo a los números cardinales u ordinales.
Saludos

*arábico**, ca**.*



*1. *adj. desus. *arábigo.*

_Real Academia _


----------



## flljob

Números arábigos no tiene que ver con que sean cardinales u ordinales, sino con los símbolos y el sistema en que se escriben.

Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

flljob said:


> Números arábigos no tiene que ver con que sean cardinales u ordinales, sino con los símbolos y el sistema con que se escriben.
> 
> Saludos


 
¿Qué no son los números arábigos los números cardinales? uno, dos, tres,...
Es lo que yo entiendo. A diferencia de los ordinales= primero, segundo, tercero, etc.

Yo nunca presento a los números como arábigos, sino como cardinales y ordinales. ¿Estoy en un error? 
Saludos


----------



## flljob

I = uno = 1
II = dos = 2
III = tres = 3
IV = cuatro = 4

Número romano es el que usas en el sistema romano. También son ordinales. Desde el punto de vista etimológico en español no existen números arábigos, todos son romanos, al igual que en italiano y francés. Arábigo se refiere a los dibujitos y al sistema decimal. No tiene que ver con números cardinales ni ordinales.

Para aclarar un poquito más: el dibujito que haces para escribir el número dos, es un número arábigo. El dos romano es II. El arábigo es 2.

Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

Bueno, en el college donde enseño matemáticas básicas rara vez menciono los números romanos. Ni los usan. Sólo para saber el año de la película y ya ni para eso. En fin, ¿estás diciendo que los números arábigos son o no son los números cardinales? Para mí los números cardinales son: 1 (uno), 2 (dos), 3 (tres), etc. Y como ya mencioné antes los ordinales: 1º (primero) 2º (segundo), 3º (tercero) etc.
Regresando a la pregunta original, ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre número arábigo y número cardinal? (Si es que existe alguna, claro) O ¿los números cardinales no llevan dibujitos para tí?
Saludos


----------



## flljob

Ya lo dije 3 veces, lo digo nuevamente:
número arábigo se refiere al dibujito. Si pones 2o., 3er. estás usando números arábigos, porque el número arábigo es la figurita que representa al dos y al tres.

Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

Entonces no hay diferencia entre los números arábigos y los cardinales.
Gracias flljob por clarificar.
Saludos


----------



## flljob

Alma Shofner said:


> Entonces no hay diferencia entre los números arábigos y los cardinales.
> Gracias flljob por clarificar.
> Saludos


 ¡Chale, chale, Alma! 1, 2, 3, 4 son cardinales. Para escribirlos usas números arábigos.
1º.,  2º.,  3º.,  4º. son números ordinales, ¿verdad? Son primero, segundo, tercero y cuarto. Para escribirlos usas un número arábigo con una o chiquita en superíndice. ¿Se entiende la diferencia?
 
Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

flljob said:


> ¡Chale, chale, Alma! 1, 2, 3, 4 son cardinales. Para escribirlos usas números arábigos.
> 1º., 2º., 3º., 4º. son números ordinales, ¿verdad? Son primero, segundo, tercero y cuarto. Para escribirlos usas un número arábigo con una o chiquita en superíndice. ¿Se entiende la diferencia?
> 
> Saludos


 Jajaja, te saliste con eso de chale, chale.
Ya le agarré la onda. Sí, un poco lenta, pero segura. ¿Que no dice el refrán vale más paso que dure no trote que canse/recule?
Ya leí también que los números cardinales son los números enteros!!! Entonces ¿cómo se le llama a la combinación de enteros y decimales? ¿Números mixtos de enteros y decimales y ya? 
Disculpa que ande tan atarantada. Es mi día festivo (día de Washington) y estoy en el modo de flojera.
Saludos y gracias de nuevo. Y sí, ya sé, los números arábigos son las figuritas, sean del grupo que sean.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Antpax

Alma Shofner said:


> Jajaja, te saliste con eso de chale, chale.
> Ya le agarré la onda. Sí, un poco lenta, pero segura. ¿Que no dice el refrán vale más paso que dure no trote que canse/recule?
> Ya leí también que los números cardinales son los números enteros!!! Entonces ¿cómo se le llama a la combinación de enteros y decimales? ¿Números mixtos de enteros y decimales y ya?
> Disculpa que ande tan atarantada. Es mi día festivo (día de Washington) y estoy en el modo de flojera.
> Saludos y gracias de nuevo. Y sí, ya sé, los números arábigos son las figuritas, sean del grupo que sean.
> Gracias de nuevo.



Hola:

Uf, ahí a lo mejor se complica, pero yo diría que los cardinales indican una cantidad, sea con decimales o no, y los ordinales una posición, y ambos se representan con números arábigos, como dijo flijob. Cuando estudiaba mates, hará una pila de años, si los números tenían decimales eran números racionales (porque provienen de una fracción o razón). Bueno, técnicamente los números enteros también son números racionales.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Columela

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Uf, ahí a lo mejor se complica, pero yo diría que los cardinales indican una cantidad, sea con decimales o no, y los ordinales una posición, y ambos se representan con números arábigos, como dijo flijob. Cuando estudiaba mates, hará una pila de años, si los números tenían decimales eran números racionales (porque provienen de una fracción o razón). Bueno, técnicamente los números enteros también son números racionales.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Las expresiones decimales (números decimales) no periódicas se denominan números irracionales.

Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

flljob said:


> Desde el punto de vista etimológico en español no existen números arábigos, todos son romanos...


Si consideramos el gran invento de los árabes -el '0' (cero)-, éste viene de su cultura, al igual que la palabra 'cifra'.
(Si Corominas estuviera más cerca de mí, te lo transcribiría.)
Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Lexinauta said:


> Si consideramos el gran invento de los árabes -el '0' (cero)-, éste viene de su cultura, al igual que la palabra 'cifra'.
> (Si Corominas estuviera más cerca de mí, te lo transcribiría.)
> Saludos.


 
Según María Moliner:
*cero *(del ár. and. «sífr», vacío, a través del *lat. cient*. medieval) 
 
Saludos


----------



## 0scar

Los números "arábigos", incluidos el cero, son indios.

Hasta hace muy poco los árabes matemáticos eran los únicos que los conocian.

Los comerciantes utilizaban los números griegos.


----------



## Forero

Un número arábigo es un símbolo.  Un número cardinal es un concepto, el concepto de una cantidad de cosas enteras.  

Además de los cardinales que pueden escribirse con arábigos o romanos, hay números cardinales como lo que se llama "alef cero", el número cardinal de todos los números romanos (incluso p.ej. MCMLXXVIII). "Alef cero", como todos los cardinales "transfinitos", no es un número par ni un impar, pero todavía es un número cardinal.

Sin embargo, la raíz cuadrada de dos no es un número cardinal (ni ordinal), pero es otro tipo de número, algebráico.  Tampoco son cardinales los números quebrantados, como 3/4, que son racionales pero no enteros.


----------



## Antpax

Columela said:


> Las expresiones decimales (números decimales) no periódicas se denominan números irracionales.
> 
> Saludos


 
Me temo que no, son los números racionales, que se expresan con la letra Q (frente a la Z que son los enteros y la N que son los naturales). No sé si existen los números irracionales.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## solysombra

¡Qué lío de números! 
A ver si me acuerdo... Hay números positivos, y números negativos, que juntos (¿con el 0?) dan los números naturales. N
Junto con los fraccionarios, los que pueden expresarse como una fracción o ración, dan los racionales: Q...
¡Para qué complicarme? Encontré este gráfico:







Para ilustrar,agrego ejemplos:
N: 1, 2, ...
Z: Todos los anteriores, más los negativos. (-4, -15 ...
Q: Todos los anteriores, más los fraccionarios. (2/3, 20/4, ...
R: Todos los anteriores, más los irracionales. (Raíz de 2... no sé dónde anda ese signo de la raíz...
C: Todos los anteriores, más los imaginarios (en los que existe la raiz cuadrada de un número negativo...)

Demás está decir que los enteros son un caso muy particular de los complejos... y la corto aquí.


----------



## Vampiro

Antpax said:


> Me temo que no, son los números racionales, que se expresan con la letra Q (frente a la Z que son los enteros y la N que son los naturales). No sé si existen los números irracionales.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


Hola, Ant.
Claro que existen, son los números que no razonan, como algunos foreros.
Bromas aparte, y si mal no recuerdo, la diferencia entre un número racional y uno irracional es que el primero se puede representar con una fracción, y el otro no.  Es decir, tiene infinitas cifras decimales y no se puede expresar como el cuociente entre dos números enteros.
Por ejemplo, la raíz cuadrada de dos es un número irracional.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Antpax

Vampiro said:


> Hola, Ant.
> Claro que existen, son los números que no razonan, como algunos foreros.
> Bromas aparte, y si mal no recuerdo, la diferencia entre un número racional y uno irracional es que el primero se puede representar con una fracción, y el otro no. Es decir, tiene infinitas cifras decimales y no se puede expresar como el cuociente entre dos números enteros.
> Por ejemplo, la raíz cuadrada de dos es un número irracional.
> Saludos.
> _


 
Ah vale, tienes razón. Uf, es que esto lo estudié hace mil años. Me estaba confundiendo con los imaginarios (los de raices cuadradas negativas).

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Vampiro

Imagínate yo, que fui a la escuela en Transilvania entre los años 1433 y 1445...

_


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Vampiro said:


> Hola, Ant.
> Claro que existen, son los números que no razonan, como algunos foreros.
> Bromas aparte, y si mal no recuerdo, la diferencia entre un número racional y uno irracional es que el primero se puede representar con una fracción, y el otro no. Es decir, tiene infinitas cifras decimales y no se puede expresar como el cuociente entre dos números enteros.
> Por ejemplo, la raíz cuadrada de dos es un número irracional.
> Saludos.
> _


 
Al igual que pi, e y muchos otros, tienen la caracterisitca de tener decimales infinitos.
Yo salí hace dos años del colegio lero lero wichi pirichi


----------



## Jellby

solysombra said:


> Para ilustrar, agrego ejemplos:
> N: 1, 2, ...
> Z: Todos los anteriores, más los negativos *y el cero*. (-4, -15 ...
> Q: Todos los anteriores, más los fraccionarios. (2/3, 20/4, ...
> R: Todos los anteriores, más los *irracionales*. (Raíz de 2... no sé dónde anda ese signo de la raíz...
> C: Todos los anteriores, más los imaginarios (en los que existe la raiz cuadrada de un número negativo...) *y las combinaciones (sumas) de números reales e imaginarios*.



Existen también lo que se llaman "números algebraicos", que son soluciones de algún polinomio de coeficientes enteros. Todos los números de Q (y por lo tanto todos los de N y Z) son algebraicos, pero sólo algunos de R y C lo son (por ejemplo, raíz cuadrada de 2 lo es, pero el número pi o el número e, que están en R, no son algebraicos).

En cuanto a los números arábigos, son simplemente las cifras con las que escribimos los números. Se llaman arábigos porque nos llegaron a través de los árabes, pero su origen es indio, en efecto (fueron los indios los que inventaron el sistema posicional de numeración, el que usamos, y el cero).


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Para insertar simbolos como:
≠≈≤≥√∞ 

Hay dos opciones en los pc con Windows
Inicio/Programas/Accesorios/Mapa de caracteres
O en Word ir a Insertar, pinchar en Simbolo.


----------



## solysombra

Jellby said:


> Existen también lo que se llaman "números algebraicos", que son soluciones de algún polinomio de coeficientes enteros. Todos los números de Q (y por lo tanto todos los de N y Z) son algebraicos, pero sólo algunos de R y C lo son (por ejemplo, raíz cuadrada de 2 lo es, pero el número pi o el número e, que están en R, no son algebraicos).
> 
> En cuanto a los números arábigos, son simplemente las cifras con las que escribimos los números. Se llaman arábigos porque nos llegaron a través de los árabes, pero su origen es indio, en efecto (fueron los indios los que inventaron el sistema posicional de numeración, el que usamos, y el cero).


 
Gracias por las correcciones. Lo del 0 no estaba segura, y lo de los irreales en vez de irracionales fue un error del apuro. Me tenía que ir, pero me resultaba urgentísimo agregar mi granito de arena, vaya a saber por qué...



Cabeza tuna said:


> Para insertar simbolos como:
> ≠≈≤≥√∞
> 
> Hay dos opciones en los pc con Windows
> Inicio/Programas/Accesorios/Mapa de caracteres
> O en Word ir a Insertar, pinchar en Simbolo.


 
¡Muchas gracias! Me estaba haciendo mucha falta. No sabes el tiempo que perdí buscando algo así en internet...


----------



## Diddy

Bueno... con todo esto he aprendido más de lo que pretendía con mi pregunta original. Principiando con que *arábico* es un adjetivo que esté en desuso!!!, pero igual...siempre es bueno saber que si existe ese término, pues aparece en muchos textos, aunque sean viejos...

Aquí transcribo algo del DRAE, que nos puede servir:

*arábico, ca.1. adj. desus. arábigo.*
*numeración arábiga*.1. f. numeración decimal.
*numeración decimal*.1. f. Sistema, hoy universal, que con el valor absoluto y la posición relativa *de los diez signos* introducidos por los árabes en Europa puede expresar cualquier cantidad.
*número cardinal*.1. m. Mat. Cada uno de los números enteros en abstracto; p. ej., cero, diez, mil.

*En resumen: *Lo que entiendo de todo lo anterior..*.El número cardinal cuando se expresa con el signo (1,2,3...) además de ser cardinal es un número arábigo o decimal . Pero, cuando va expresada en letras (uno, dos, tres...) es un número cardinal, pero ya no es arábigo, puesto que no es el signo.*

*1,2,3... = arábigo - cardinal*
*uno, dos, tres = cardinal*

Gracias a todos por sus aportes.


----------



## Columela

Vampiro said:


> Hola, Ant.
> Claro que existen, son los números que no razonan, como algunos foreros.
> Bromas aparte, y si mal no recuerdo, la diferencia entre un número racional y uno irracional es que el primero se puede representar con una fracción, y el otro no. Es decir, tiene infinitas cifras decimales y no se puede expresar como el cuociente entre dos números enteros.
> Por ejemplo, la raíz cuadrada de dos es un número irracional.
> Saludos.
> _


 
Los números racionales, en su expresión decimal,  también pueden prolongarse indefinidamente. La diferencia entre los racionales y los irracionales, en sus expresiones decimales, es que los primeros son periódicos, y los segundos no.
Si escribimos el número racional 73/13 en su expresión decimal obtenemos: 5.615384615384… ( la expresión se prolonga indefinidamente pero de forma periódica)
Y sí, los racionales son aquellos que se pueden expresar como el cociente de dos enteros.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Vampiro

Columela said:


> Los números racionales, en su expresión decimal, también pueden prolongarse indefinidamente.


 
No dije que no pudieran, pero en todo caso gracias por tu aclaración.
La diferencia básica es que unos se pueden expresar como una razón o cuociente entre dos enteros, y los otros no.
Supongo que con lo que tú complementas a nadie le quedan dudas acerca de cuál es la diferencia entre unos y otros.
Y números imaginarios son aquellos que figuran en mi contrato de trabajo, porque nunca los he visto en mi liquidación de sueldo.
_


----------



## Columela

Un número cardinal es el número de objetos de un conjunto. Por ejemplo, el conjunto formado por las palabras {cardinales, arábigos, números} tiene una cardinalidad igual a 3, por otro lado los conjuntos formados por los foreros {Diddy, Vampiro , Antpax, Lexinauta} y {Pinairun, flljob, Alma , Oscar} no son iguales, pero cada uno tiene una cardinalidad de 4 , es decir, no importa el carácter o la naturaleza de los elementos del conjunto sino el hecho de que tales elementos puedan ser apareados, uno a uno, con los números naturales (que son los que sirven para contar); y que si esto sucede con los conjuntos anteriores, entonces sucederá con cualquier otro conjunto que tenga el mismo número de elementos que ellos. Debo aclarar que no es tan fácil explicar el concepto de número cardinal, por muy intuitivo que parezca, sin recurrir a elementos del lenguaje matemático como conjuntos y funciones. ¿Y cuál es la cardinalidad de los números naturales? Parte de la respuesta está en el título de uno de los libros de Borges (pregunto a los mexicanos, ¿lo escribí bien?, no vaya a ser que se me haya pegado algo del sexenio pasado) 

Saludos a todos


----------



## Aviador

Diddy said:


> [...]
> *En resumen: *Lo que entiendo de todo lo anterior..*.El número cardinal cuando se expresa con el signo (1,2,3...) además de ser cardinal es un número arábigo o decimal . Pero, cuando va expresada en letras (uno, dos, tres...) es un número cardinal, pero ya no es arábigo, puesto que no es el signo.*
> 
> *1,2,3... = arábigo - cardinal*
> *uno, dos, tres = cardinal*
> 
> [...]



Disculpen, colegas, si con mi intervención vuelvo atrás en la fantástica discusión desarrollada este hilo, pero creo que es necesario hacer ciertas precisiones en vista de lo que pone Diddy (incluso destacado) en el mensaje que cito arriba.

Me parece que el término _número arábigo_ tiene dos significados:



Se refiere a los *signos* que usamos para escribir las cifras (0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9) introducidos por los árabes del norte de África en Europa y distintos en su aspecto a los del árabe tradicional (٠.١.٢.٣.٤.٥.٦.٧.٨.٩).
Se refiere al *sistema numeral* desarrollado primero en India, adoptado luego en Arabia y de allí traspasado a Europa en la edad media. Este sistema incluye el concepto de cero y las cifras se ordenan de una manera particular para representar las cantidades (p.ej.: 3 seguido de 5 significa 30+5, es decir, treinta y cinco).
Por lo tanto, son números arábigos los del guarismo 123 porque usamos los signos arábigos para escribirlo, pero también porque son del sistema de representación de las cantidades que nos llegó de los árabes y a ellos de India en el que las cifras se ordenan con una sintaxis bien definida.
Hay otros sistemas numerales en el mundo. Por ejemplo, el sistema chino tradicional (del que hay variantes) es diferente al arábigo no sólo porque los signos son diferentes (〇,一,二,三,四,五,六,七, etc.) sino también porque el sistema de representación de las cantidades difiere.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

De acuerdo con Aviador.
Para los que dijeron que los árabes "inventaron" el cero... mmmmm... no tengo el dato exacto, ni me voy a poner a buscarlo por falta de tiempo; pero tengo entendido, o al menos eso recuerdo, que la primera civilización que usó el cero como concepto y le asignó un símbolo fue la maya, en su sistema numérico.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Jellby

Para los interesados en las cifras, sistemas de numeración y su historia, recomiendo el libro "Historia universal de las cifras", de Georges Ifrah. Es muy voluminoso, pero también interesante.

En cuanto a la diferencia entre nuestras "cifras arábigas" y las cifras que usan los árabes actualmente. Creo recordar que los árabes antiguamente usaban dos conjuntos diferentes de cifras, las "orientales" y las "occidentales". Las cifras que usamos nosotros proceden de las árabes occidentales, mientras que entre los árabes se extendieron las orientales (o quizá al revés).


----------

